# Licensing and Branding



## macwell (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello gang,
I recently lost financial backing to get my T-shirt designs off the ground. Printed a few samples with a local printing house. I am new to selling T-shirts, but I know ( so does everyone right? - LOL) that I have some really hot designs. I am looking to maybe go the CafePress or Zazzle route to set up an online store. I understand that they handle the production and delivery, but at what cost? If anyone haas any information about their pricing structure, profit distribution and such - that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance people. You've already provided a wealth of info. - Mike


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

macwell said:


> I am looking to maybe go the CafePress or Zazzle route to set up an online store. I understand that they handle the production and delivery, but at what cost?


Both companies have their pricing structure detailed on their websites. Are you looking for the non-monetary "costs", or...?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> f anyone haas any information about their pricing structure, profit distribution and such - that would be greatly appreciated.


Were you not able to find the pricing on their sites? The costs are different for each company. They usually set a 'base cost' and then you mark up your products over that amount. You don't pay anything until the item is sold, and then you earn the difference between your markup and the 'base cost'. The base cost will vary per site, but most of the information can easily be found on the different sites like cafepress.com, zazzle.com, printfection.com, spreadshirt.com, etc.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

The more you do "inhouse" the more you might get to keep! Are you considering production costs, or you are just concerned about distribution and comissions?


----------



## macwell (Dec 20, 2006)

I am considering production costs, distribution and commission. Like I said - I am doing this now on my own with a lot of designz and not that much capital. I am building my own ecommerce site, using PayPal to handle payments at first and then eventually I will update and upgrade to the whole oscommerce thing. That is a little over my head right now. In anycase, yeah. I am doing my own site and the Zazzle thing. How is everyone else handling the costs of it all? Production and marketing are the top costs right?


----------

